# Hatteras 04/26/09-04/27/09 Late Report



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

I know this report is really late, but I was waiting for Tony to send me the pictures. 

*04/25/09-* Saturday we didn't fish. I met Tony at Long Bay Pointe Marina, and the two of us ran the "Clear Shot" from Long Bay Pointe Marina(At Lynnhaven Inlet, VA Beach, VA) down to Hatteras Landing. All and all it was a beautiful day on the water! It was my first time going from the bay down to Hatteras by water, so it was fairly enjoyable for me. We ran ocean side to Oregon Inlet. At OI we ran inside, and rode the rest of the way to Hatteras Landing on the sound side to cut some miles off of our trip. 

*04/26/09-* Sunday was somewhat of a lazy man’s fishing day. We left out late in the morning, jigged up a couple of medium sized amberjack on the Stink Wreck, and then trolled around for a little bit. Tony decided to keep our limit of AJ’s because he knows somebody who likes them. The weather was beautiful, and the water calm! Sunday was my first time jigging for Amberjack, and they are pretty fun to play with!!!

*04/27/09-* Monday was the best of all three days!!!! It was incredibly calm out there, and we left Hatteras Landing as the sun was coming up. It’s always awesome watching that sunrise from the water. We trolled around the 000’s, and managed 4 gaffer/hoister dolphin and a small wahoo… This was my first time catching a wahoo as well. Two firsts for me this trip!! The wahoo was hooked on the planer rod, which was a real heavy action rod with an 80w International spooled with some spectra.. That thing was a beast!! When we hooked the little hoo, you may as well have shot him in the head with a .45!!!!!lol I mean, this thing hit him in the head like a ton of bricks!!! Had the little guy in the boat in less than a minute or two.. We trolled around most of the day, and then decided to go mess around with some bottom fishing. Bob got a little Jack of some kind, and I caught a nice little sea bass.

In the video, the guy in the white shirt(Bob) is holding up a small jack of some kind. What kind of jack is that?? I could go look it up, but figured it would be just as easy to ask you guys.

All in all it was a really fun trip!! We had some missed opprotunities on a few more gaffers, but hey, what can ya do. To Tony, thanks for having me out. I doubt Mike and Bob get on this site, but I had fun fishing with you guys!! It was my first time rigging ballyhoo on J-Hooks too, so it was good to get some practice... GOOD TIMES!!!!

This video is shaky, so I apologize. The quality is really poor as well. I tried to run fxStabilizer on it, but I couldn’t get it figured out. I slapped it together real quick, so the video is not that good……


----------



## keezy (Jul 1, 2003)

Thanks for posting that up, I'm fired up and ready to go fishing now!

I have a question - I have always wondered why people don't eat amberjacks here. Anyone know why? They keep them in Florida. I've eaten grilled fillet off one that our party caught in the Keys and it was some of the best fish I've ever had.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

keezy said:


> Thanks for posting that up, I'm fired up and ready to go fishing now!
> 
> I have a question - I have always wondered why people don't eat amberjacks here. Anyone know why? They keep them in Florida. I've eaten grilled fillet off one that our party caught in the Keys and it was some of the best fish I've ever had.


I don't know.. I've always heard AJ's are nasty. Tony said they have some wormy spots in the tail. I've got a couple fillets. I might slap some fresh fillets on the grill tomorrow and let you know how they taste. From what I understand they definitely don't freeze well.


----------



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

awesome


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice...


----------

